
Older adults make riskier decisions - upen
http://exactlyscience.com/archives/11638.html
======
DrScump
blogspam of

[https://www.mpg.de/11155381/older-adults-riskier-
choices](https://www.mpg.de/11155381/older-adults-riskier-choices)

with author credit removed.

